# Injured Rbp



## SVnzll (Oct 9, 2015)

I have 5 RBPs in a 90gal and lately their has been more aggression between them. I have rearranged the tank to attempt to reset their territories but this morning I woke up and one of the slightly smaller ones has two large bites just in front of his dorsal fin and one on his belly.

What sort of products should I use, if any, to help him heal quicker and without possible infection. I also have a 20gal tank cycled that I was going to use for my kids but should I temporarily delay that to help him heal?

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What temp is the tank at?

Your best bet is to remove anything that can become a territory... constantly moving things around just stresses them out.


----------



## SVnzll (Oct 9, 2015)

Temp is at 78C, did have a small spike the other day but has regulated again.

Most days they hang out together as in this video:


----------

